# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Βοήθεια σε κατασκευή ΟΜΝΙ κεραίας

## uNdErTaKeR

Θέλω να κατασκευάσω μια ΟΜΝΙ κεραία, και έχω βρει τα εξής δυο link:
Στο πρώτο την κατασκευάζει χρησιμοποιώντας εξωτερικά χαλκοσωλήνα:
http://www.guerrilla.net/reference/ante ... near_omni/
και στο δεύτερο δεν χρησιμοποιεί:
http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html

Ποιά από τις δυο κατασκευές είναι καλύτερη;
Θα χρησιμοποιήσω καλώδιο WRC-400. Να βάλω ή να μην βάλω χαλκοσωλήνα εξωτερικά, όπως στο πρώτο Link;

----------


## Capvar

Έχω φτιάξει μια με τον 2ο τρόπο (πολύ πέδεμα...), με τον πρώτο τρόπο... αγγίζει τα όρια του βίτσιου...
Αξίζει τον κόπο για κοντινές αποστάσεις (max 1000m) και για link στο ίδιο ύψος (δεν έχει μεγάλη γωνία)...

----------


## Acinonyx

Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις τιμές που σου δίνει το site πρέπει να χρησιμποιήσεις καλώδιο RG-213 ή RG-58 και όχι WBC-400 γιατί το τελευταίο έχει διαφορετικό συντελεστη ταχύτητας από τα 2 πρώτα (85% νομίζω)...  ::  Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή αλλά θέλει μεγάλη ακρίβεια για να πετύχει, ειδικά όσο μεγαλώνει ο αριθμός των στοιχείων..  ::

----------


## mesaios

Καλημερα

εχω προσπαθησει να κανω και τις δυο.Το δευτερο λινκ την εκανα οχι εγω δηλαδη γιατι δεν ειμαι τοσο καλος στης κολλησης αλλα ο Makx και δεν ειχαμε αποτελεσματα.Ο λογος ειναι οτι στην κατασκευη δεν λεει πουθενα που πρεπει να γειωθει η κεραια.Μεσα στο σπιτι επιασα σημα αλλα μονο οταν την ειχα οριζοντια με το εδαφος.Αυτα για το δευτερο λινκ.

Για το πρωτο εκοψα τα καλωδια αλλα μετα δεν μπορεις να φανταστιες τι ζορυ ειναι για να βγει το μεταλικο περιβλημα πρεπει να ειναι πιεσμενο επανω στο πλαστικο και ετσι την παρατησα.

Παραθετω και μερικες φωτο απο της κατασκευες.

Υ.Σ ελπιζω να βοηθησα.
Υ.Σ2 Στης φωτο της ομνι λειπει η "κεραια" στο πρωτο κομματι για δοκιμες αλλα ειτε μπει ειτε οχι τα ιδια αποτελεσματα εχει.


φιλικα
βασιλης

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

[quote="souidos"]Αν προσεξες φίλε μου εκεί που δεν έχει τον χαλκοσωλήνα, χρησιμοποιούν το μεταλλικό διχτάκι του καλωδίου. Αντιθέτως εκεί που χρησιμοποιούν τον χαλκοσωλήνα γυμνόνουν το καλώδιο και πετάνε το μεταλλικό διχτάκι.[quote]
Ναι, το παρατήρησα και αυτό ακριβώς ρωτάω. Να ξεγυμνώσω το καλώδιο και να βάλω στην θέση του χαλκοσωλήνα ή να χρησιμοποιήσω το μεταλλικό διχτάκι; Ποια κατασκευή είναι καλύτερη; Δεν θα έχω μεγαλύτερες απώλειες-θόρυβο με τον χαλκοσωλήνα;

----------


## dermanis

Προς mesaios

Παρατηρώντας την τρίτη φωτογραφία, νομίζω ότι εντόπισα την αιτία της μη απόδοσης επαρκούς αποτελέσματος.

Προσπαθείς να υλοποίησης μια κατασκευή που να λειτουργεί στους 2.4Ghz, ακολουθώντας ένα σχέδιο (δεξιά) που είναι για 50Hz, κάνοντας χρήση ενέργειας (αριστερά) που δεν ενδείκνυται κατά την διάρκεια της υλοποίησης.

Καλές γιορτές.

----------


## Ripper_gr

Pliroforiaka na po oti exoume kataksevasi edo kai mines dio tetes kerees kai pame gia mia 3h 9db! me tis 6 db exo link se nomima oria me to exoticom se apostasi 5.2klm!  ::  kai katevazi kamia 300k/s!

Poli kales kerees gia olous!

PS:Thnx to Matas Eng kai ΣΙΑ...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι απλό... Η φωτό σε πρόδωσε  ::  Ξέχασες να αφήσεις 1/4λ γυμνό στην άκρη του πάνω-πάνω στοιχείου! Γι'αυτό σου δούλευε μόνο ξαπλωτά...  ::  Τελικά είχε δίκιο ο dermanis. Η μπύρα επέδρασε αρνητικά!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ξαναρωτώ: 
Να ξεγυμνώσω το καλώδιο και να βάλω στην θέση του χαλκοσωλήνα ή να χρησιμοποιήσω το μεταλλικό διχτάκι; Ποια κατασκευή είναι καλύτερη; Δεν θα έχω μεγαλύτερες απώλειες-θόρυβο με τον χαλκοσωλήνα;

----------


## Acinonyx

Πρώτον ο σωλήνας που λέει στο site δεν είναι χαλκοσωλήνας αλλά μπρουτζοσωλήνας (Brass = μπρουτζος). Δεύτερον η κατασκεύη με το καλώδιο μόνο φαίνεται πιο σωστή γιατί σίγουρα δεν επηρρεάζει τον συντελεστή ταχύτητας του καλωδίου σαν τον άλλον που του αλλάζει τα φώτα με το σωλήνα... Εγώ θα έφτιαχνα το δεύτερο...  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

οκ, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! 
Μάλλον θα δοκιμάσω και τις δυο κατασκευές και θα σας ενημερώσω σχετικά!!!!

----------


## FIREBALL

Εγώ έφτιαξα μια σήμερα με τον δεύτερο τρόπο με rg213. Την δοκίμασα μέσα στο σπίτι και έχει καλύτερη απόδοση απο την ενσωματωμένη του φορητού. Το φορητό έχει μια Intel με ενσωματωμένη κεραία και η δοκιμή έγινε με μια cisco lmc340 και την ιδιοκατασκευή omni. Αύριο θα δοκιμάσω πιο μακριά να δω τι κάνει. Το pc είχε μια 520+ με την κεραία της.

----------


## FIREBALL

Σήμερα δοκίμασα την omni απο την ταράτσα. Το μόνο AP που κατάφερα να πιάσω ήταν το AP του Π. Ηλία, το οποίο σύμφωνα με την nodedb απέχει 700μ απο το σπίτι μου. To σήμα που έδινε το utility της cisco ήταν -80db ~ -78db και ο θόρυβος απο -100 ~ -102 (νόμιζα οτι το ελάχιστο που μπορούμε να πετύχουμε είναι -100). Πιστεύω πως δεν είναι ικανοποιητικά τα αποτελέσματα. Να σημειώσω πως μπορεί άλλη κατασκεύη να παίζει πολύ καλήτερα απο την δικία μου γιατί δεν την έφτιαξα και όσο καλύτερα γίνετε αλλά λίγο πρόχειρα.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Πρώτον ο σωλήνας που λέει στο site δεν είναι χαλκοσωλήνας αλλά μπρουτζοσωλήνας (Brass = μπρουτζος)


Ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω μπρουτζοσωλήνα; Είναι αυτός που χρησιμοποιούν οι ψυκτικοί;

----------


## lambrosk

Σε καταστήματα υδραυλικών!
τι διατομή θές να σου πω, ο πατέρας μου είναι ψυκτικός να περάσεις να σου κόψω αν έχω...

----------


## so_

Εκείνοι που μπήκαν στο κόπο να κατασκευάσουν την 6 db omni που περιγράφει το http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html , μπορούν να κάνουν μια εκτίμιση σχετικά με το downtilt που έχει και την max απόσταση που μπορεί να βγάλει link με καθαρό l.o.s. ?
Τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά πόσο μπορεί να διαφέρουν σε μια homemade omni 8 db ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Το downtilt πρέπει να είναι κάτι λιγότερο από 15° στην 6dbi. Η απόσταση που καλύπτει εξαρτάται από την ισχύ εκπομπής των clients που θα πέσουν πάνω της. Με νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής από τον client και λογικές απώλειες μπορεί να φτάσει ακόμη και τα 800 μέτρα αν ο client έχει πιάτο 80cm.

Για την 8dbi τα πράγματα γίνονται λίγο χειρότερα γιατί το downtilt πέφτει γύρω στις 8° ένω η απόσταση δεν αυξάνει ιδιαίτερα (γύρω στο 1χλμ, +200 μέτρα από την 6dbi) με τις ίδιες παραμέτρους δηλαδή client με πιάτο με νόμιμη EIRP και για σταθερό λινκ στα 11Mbps.

----------


## so_

Thanks για την άμεση απάντηση αν και επανέρχομαι με μια ακόμη ερώτηση επί του θέματος (ελπίζω και τελευταία) ...
Εφαρμόζοντας την κατασκευή με το RG-213 όπου οι κολλήσεις γίνονται πάνω στο σύρμα του καλωδίου και όχι με χρήση μπρουτσοσωλήνα, τι υλικό χρησιμοιήσατε για την προστασία της κατασκευής δλδ αυτός ο σωλήνας οπου πάει χωνευτή μέσα του η κατασκευή τι είναι ? Κάτι αναφέρεται στο αντίστοιχο site αλλά τα αγγλικά μου σε ορολογία υλικών με έχουν χαιρετήσει από καιρό  ::  
Επίσης, για να αυξήσω το gain της κεραίας με χρήση RG-213, αυξάνω τον αριθμό των elements ? Δλδ 18 elements->9 dbi κτλ όπως ακριβώς περιγράφεται για την κατασκευή με LMR-400 ?
Thanks!

----------


## Acinonyx

Τη βάζεις μέσα σε πλαστικό σωλήνα που χρησιμοποιούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι για να περνάνε εξωτερικά γραμμές. Ναι, αυξάνοντας τα ζευγάρια των στοιχειων αυξάνεις την απολαβή αλλά μικραίνεις ακόμη πιό πολύ το downtilt..

----------


## mojiro

> Τη βάζεις μέσα σε πλαστικό σωλήνα που χρησιμοποιούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι για να περνάνε εξωτερικά γραμμές. Ναι, αυξάνοντας τα ζευγάρια των στοιχειων αυξάνεις την απολαβή αλλά μικραίνεις ακόμη πιό πολύ το *downtilt*..



τι ειναι *downtilt*?

----------


## so_

Downtilt, απ' όσο γνωρίζω , είναι η γωνία κατά την οποία διαδίδεται το σήμα σε σχέση με το οριζόντιο επίπεδο...Δλδ 15 μοιρές downtilt αντιστοιχούν σε 15 μοίρες επάνω ή 15 μοίρες κάτω από το μια νοήτη οριζόντια ευθεία (εαν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος πιο ειδικός και έχετε το δικαίωμα να μου αφαιρέσετε το λόγο και πολύ καιρό  ::  )

----------

